# Charter Suggestions Panama City



## switmer01 (Sep 14, 2010)

Can anyone suggest a good charter for off-shore fishing going out of Panama City?


----------



## UWGduck (Sep 15, 2010)

varietypackcharters.com Went fishing last month with John Hooks and we had a blast. Fast boat and pretty good rates


----------



## MCBIG (Sep 16, 2010)

capt. bubba lang on the real commocean-52ft boat, real   comfortable,very fun,850-234-2002
you wont be disappointed-mike


----------



## england9 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hookem UP Charters- Capt. BJ Burkett-850-774-8333. I've lived here most of my life and was a deckhand all through college. One of the best boats around.


----------



## captbrian (Sep 16, 2010)

england9 said:


> Hookem UP Charters- Capt. BJ Burkett-850-774-8333. I've lived here most of my life and was a deckhand all through college. One of the best boats around.



i've heard he can hunt gators fairly well too!  i'll second the 'hook em up'


----------



## PCB Justin (Sep 16, 2010)

England, what you doing over here?  Justin


----------



## tommy jacobs (Sep 23, 2010)

Best Bet, or Kelly boats


----------



## slab_daddy (Sep 23, 2010)

I am with MCBIG been with bubba really good capt has an awsome deck hand and will put you on some fish..


----------



## millersteve3838 (Sep 26, 2010)

miss kelley   capt benji kelley     had many great trips with them   he knows the area really well and has been fishing there his whole life


----------

